# World of Warcraft Vent server



## Stevenpd (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get a free vent server or teamspeak server for my guild on World of Warcraft. I'd be happy to share a server as well. Thanks


----------



## Daredeval756 (Dec 11, 2006)

Free TS Servers, Websites, ad Game Servers: www.freetshost.com (.net for websites, Games do not have a domain YET, just email ripper)


----------

